# Any One Shark Fish in Destin?



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking for somebody to go shark fishing with that has some experience. I bought a pole a couple weekends ago and would like to have somebody show me the ropes. If anybody wants let me tag along for a evening just let me know.

I plan on catching some bait Friday evening, then I'm free the rest of the weekend.

Thanks 
Cory


----------



## nikolasbarrios (Aug 26, 2010)

*Shark Fishing Destin*

Hey Cory my names Nik im 20yrs old and I just recentely started shark fishing. So far im only up to four 3 foot sandbar or dusky sharks. I live in Mary Ester and go to nevarre and fort walton beach to fish. I have done countless hours of research and have really learned a lot about shark fishing. One of the things i've learned is that you should fish in teams. Im not too experienced but I think it would be a good idea if we team up and fish for sharks together. Maybe with an extra person I can try fishin for the bigger sharks.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll send you a Pm so we can work out some details.


----------



## nikolasbarrios (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds good cory.


----------

